# Replacing radiator fan



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

All the clips should come out that same way? Sometimes some gentle persuasion is required.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

Here’s a video showing the issue. Also, i’ve tried to get a screwdriver in there. It’s nearly impossible, and does nothing. 








Clip







youtube.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

It looks like it's held in the same way that the a/c condenser and the intercooler are. It looks like you need to pull strait up on the fan assembly to release the fan from the clips. It take a good amount of force. The A/C condenser and intercooler are the same way.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> It looks like it's held in the same way that the a/c condenser and the intercooler are. It looks like you need to pull strait up on the fan assembly to release the fan from the clips. It take a good amount of force. The A/C condenser and intercooler are the same way.


Yeah, I’ve been ripping on it. Nothings happening


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

btempyy said:


> Yeah, I’ve been ripping on it. Nothings happening


It doesn’t matter how hard i pull on it. It’s literally only pulling the pass side ones and it just wiggles around. It doesn’t pull up.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

btempyy said:


> Yeah, I’ve been ripping on it. Nothings happening


You may need to pry the top of the clip away from the fan. Did the other clip pry open? If they did all the clips should work the same way.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> You may need to pry the top of the clip away from the fan. Did the other clip pry open? If they did all the clips should work the same way.


The pass side clips were just loose, or it wasn’t put back correctly last time it was serviced. I can’t get a screwdriver in there to pry. Plus i don’t know where to.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

See if you can find a video of the ZZP intercooler installation. In that video it will show you how the clips work for the a/c condenser and the stock intercooler. I'm not 100% sure that they're the same BUT, GM likes to do things the same way with various components.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> See if you can find a video of the ZZP intercooler installation. In that video it will show you how the clips work for the a/c condenser and the stock intercooler. I'm not 100% sure that they're the same BUT, GM likes to do things the same way with various components.


Now I think it’s the bottom one. Absolutely NO idea how to get to that.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

btempyy said:


> Now I think it’s the bottom one. Absolutely NO idea how to get to that.


Try from under the car


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> Try from under the car


Unreachable.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

btempyy said:


> Unreachable.


The technicians at GM do it somehow, so it's gotta be reachable. It's just a matter of what do you have to remove to reach it?

I'll look in my service manual.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> The technicians at GM do it somehow, so it's gotta be reachable. It's just a matter of what do you have to remove to reach it?
> 
> I'll look in my service manual.


I don’t know, and if you figure it out let me know. I cba to work on this, as there’s about to be a screwdriver through the windshield if i keep trying. Thanks for your help up to now though.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Engine Cooling Fan - Replacment 

1. Disconnect the negative battery cable.
2. Remove the front bumper cover.
3. Remove the radiator support center bar.
4. Remove the radiator upper air seal.
5. Remove the air baffles from both sides of the radiator.
6. Remove the radiator upper mounting bolts and re-position the radiator by moving it towards the front of the vehicle.
7. Disconnect the fan motor electric connector and ground wire nut, then separate the harness from the clips on the fan shroud and position the harness off to the side.
8. Remove the four mounting clips and slide the fan shroud towards the right side, then tilt the left side of the fan shroud up and maneuver the fan shroud out of the vehicle.
9. Installation is in reverse of removal.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> Engine Cooling Fan - Replacment
> 
> 1. Disconnect the negative battery cable.
> 2. Remove the front bumper cover.
> ...


That’s a lot more than “just pull it up out of the clips” like EVERY OTHER POST on the forum said.. I’ll just deal with the high speed only; that’s a pain in the ass


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

btempyy said:


> That’s a lot more than “just pull it up out of the clips” like EVERY OTHER POST on the forum said.. I’ll just deal with the high speed only; that’s a pain in the ass


I wouldn't have imagined it would have said that either. But that's what my service manual says. I'm sure there's a shortcut. There always is. Well at least 80% of the time there is.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

btempyy said:


> I’m trying to replace my radiator fan because of the high speed only issue. I have the connector disconnected and the passenger side clips freed, but i literally cannot get the top driver side clip out. Can anybody help me PLEASE? I can’t find any videos or posts for my engine (1.4L 4cyl turbo, 2014)


Check this out,...might help with everything.
How to replace the radiator in a chevy cruze 1.4l turbo - YouTube
*FAN REMOVAL @ 12 MINUTE MARK
TABS EXPLAINED @ 15 MINUTE MARK*
Good luck


----------

